# Books



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wondering for ease of search. There are a lot of people who have recommended a lot of good books. Not necessarily to cure DP, but certainly to help with the underlying issues. It's very difficult to sort through and find them because there are thousands of threads. Would the individual(s) who manage and designed this site consider a category like reference material recommended b y members. Where members can just add the title and author to a book. Just a list?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Mmdfulness and acceptence for dp, any dbt or act workbook, ucla mindfulness center pod casts are good places to start


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

LadyinWaiting said:


> Just wondering for ease of search. There are a lot of people who have recommended a lot of good books. Not necessarily to cure DP, but certainly to help with the underlying issues. It's very difficult to sort through and find them because there are thousands of threads. Would the individual(s) who manage and designed this site consider a category like reference material recommended b y members. Where members can just add the title and author to a book. Just a list?


Books SPECIFICALLY about DP/DR:

1. Feeling Unreal by Daphne Simeon & Jeffrey Abugel

2. Stranger To Myself- Jeffrey Abugel

3. Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Fugen Neziroglu (I would check this one out definitely!!)


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Stranger in the Mirror by Marlene Steinberg is good. It's about dissociative disorders in general so you can understand not only your disorder but the other disorders in the category of dissociative disorders. It has an emphasize of DID since it's the worse type of dissociative disorder, but you learn a lot about DP & DR too. I don't like Feeling Unreal that much because it requires having to look up a lot of stuff by yourself instead of simply enjoying the book without being interfered with information you are not familiar with. The beginning chapters were good. It got bad once they started talking about the history of DP (chapter 3 I believe).


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

"A Brief Tour of Human Consciousness" by V. S. Ramachandran. By a neuroscientist - Not strictly about DP/DR, but about odd mental conditions which might point to the way that the human brain developed. Not at all dry - very readable. two pages on dp/dr - main thought "I suggest that derealization and depersonalization, and other dissociative states, are examples of playing possum in the emotional realm and that this is an evolutionary adaptive mechanism."


----------

